# All about the benefits of Diatomaceous Earth



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 26, 2013)

We have a forum thread that started out as Thrift Stores, and migrated to the bed bug invasion, and then I  mentioned that DE might work with them, since it is good for most other bugs and internal parasites. 
I have more information to add to that discussion, but figured that it was better to just start a whole new thread for it here in health, than to add it into theThrift Store thread.

I have fed it to my little dogs, and also put DE in their beds to help with the fleas. Since it is completely harmless, and in fact, is a very healthy product, I don't have to worry about it affecting them, like I worry with using an insecticide.
I have even added it to recipes, like cornbread, or anything that has flour in it; and you can't taste it at all. In fact, I have put it in my  smoothies, since it is supposed to help detox the body.
Here  is the link from Natural News article about DE, and I got mine from a wholistic company called Wolf Creek.   There  is a link to their webpage from the Natural News article.

http://www.naturalnews.com/039326_diatomaceous_earth_detox_mercury.html


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 26, 2013)

I use DE in the garden and have used it in the carpet when I had pets in the house. Thanks for the added info.


----------



## wendallb (Jun 26, 2013)

Interesting, will have to research this a bit..


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 26, 2013)

I had no idea that DE had a *food grade* version!  

The DE I buy every year,  for the swimming pool filter,  definitely isn't meant to be eaten. It is however, wonderful for doing in the nasty giant roaches that we have here!!  Something shredded into this form of DE cuts them up inside (so I've been told).
It looks like harmless powder, but this version isn't.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 26, 2013)

More info on DE...http://www.natmedtalk.com/f52/4215-diatomacious-earth.html


----------



## That Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Heard a comedian once say he was terrified of diatomaceous earth because it's teeny-tiny skeletons...

Have wanted to use it in the garden for protect the plants from ravenous hoards of insects but remember reading that once it gets wet it's useless.

As for the pool filter, I remember when my dad switched to a sand filter and that seemed better.


----------



## R. Zimm (Jun 26, 2013)

I used it as dust in another life as a "Bug Man", obviously not food grade. What they told me it does to insects is it's like us running through barbed wire that cuts us up. We would bleed but insects dry out.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> I used it as dust in another life as a "Bug Man", obviously not food grade. What they told me it does to insects is it's like us running through barbed wire that cuts us up. We would bleed but insects dry out.



That is what stays with me about this topic.  I can't get past that.


----------

